# WIFI pens



## jimpop (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been told people buy WIFI pens in Portugal. Is this the best way of getting hooked up for a 6month stay..will need daily access for a couple of hours..
Thanks!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are close to Nazare, there is an internet cafe there with free wifi.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

jimpop said:


> I have been told people buy WIFI pens in Portugal. Is this the best way of getting hooked up for a 6month stay..will need daily access for a couple of hours..
> Thanks!


I have a suspicion you mean USB GSM Dongle rather than WiFi Pen. Indeed people do buy them for the same purpose in both UK and Portugal.

Not unlikelythat a WiFi Pen would give you some free surfing if a neighbour has forgotten to put a password on their router but you shouldn't rely on it and technically it's theft.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

All the mobile operators have mobile internet, look for a Banda Larga Móvel, they have contract options which are very efficient or pay as you go which are topped up just like a pay as you go mobile phone. The cost is €30-€50 for the Stick and then roughly €1/hour and is probably the most suitable for what you have indicated you are looking for.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Before you buy make sure that you can get a reception!!!! Don't take the suppliers word!!!! Ask someone who lives near... see if they can get online at you home.

We were caught out seriously withi Vodafone. Shop said connection i the area NO problelm...couldn't get online at all ....and then had roblems getting my money back!! Other suppliers wouldn't work eitiher!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Before you buy make sure that you can get a reception!!!! Don't take the suppliers word!!!! Ask someone who lives near... see if they can get online at you home.

We were caught out seriously withi Vodafone. Shop said connection i the area NO problelm...couldn't get online at all ....and then had problems getting my money back!! Other suppliers wouldn't work eitiher!!


----------

